# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) تحديثات :  Nokia Suite (formerly Nokia Ovi Suite) 3.3.49 Beta / 3.2.100

## Shamseldeen Victory

A new entry has been added to Support For Members, category Nokia_Programme 
De******ion:  
To check it out, rate it or add comments, visit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
The comments you make there will appear in the posts below.

----------

